# Devilish Devauden 100km - Saturday 25th June 2022 - BRISTOL



## Oliveriles (5 Jun 2022)

Event : Devillish Devauden 100km
Event date/s: Saturday 25th June, 9am
Event location: Severn View Services, Aust, Bristol
Cost of entry: £9 plus £3 (Insurance) for non-members

SIGN UP HERE - https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9479

Non-Audax Members are very welcome.

Back for 2022 a 111k Severn Bridge Series BRONZE GRIMPEUR AAA rated event. (Starting from Aust Severn View Services - FREE PARKING LOCALLY)


Free finishers' Patch for all riders.







Starting from Aust (Service Station) by the Severn Bridge.

A ride into the beautiful Welsh Countryside with its 1815m climbing to give you a challenging day out on your bike.

Over the Old Severn Bridge, past Tintern Abbey, along the Wye Valley followed by a steady climb up through Brockweir.

Next head off to Goodrich Castle for a Coffee break via a zig zag climb before a flat ride through the quiet roads to Raglan.

Next a steep climb up to Devauden.

A detour to Shirenewton gives you stunning views of the New Severn Bridge and the River Severn.

Finally back over the Old Severn Bridge and your home.


Mostly quiet lanes and B-roads with easy navigation.


Event Medal available for purchase £4.00






GPS file download - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/1892541?units=km


Entry on the Line (EOL) possible - £3 surcharge, payment by card or cash.


This event qualifies as a 100k ride in the Super Rouleur Award - See Details Here - https://audaxwales.com/super-rouleur-award/


See my other events at www.sbraudax.com


----------

